# Ce peut/peuvent être les avantages du métier qui vous attire/attirent - accord



## Readomingues

J'ai vu sur un site internet d'apprentissage du français la frase suivante:

'Ce peut être les avantages du métier qui vous attire.'

Le correct, c'est 'attire' ou 'attirent'?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## tilt

Si le site en question est celui-ci, il donne lui-même la réponse :


> *§c - Dans les expressions " ce doit être, ce peut être" *suivies d'un nom pluriel ou d'un pronom de la troisième personne du pluriel, les verbes "devoir, pouvoir" se mettent *soit au singulier soit au pluriel :*
> - Ce *doit être* les invités de la cérémonie qui arrivent.
> - Ce *peut être* les avantages du métier qui vous attire.



Je suppose que le singulier peut se justifier si l'on considère que le sujet de la phrase est _ce_.
Mais j'avoue que pour ma part, je mettrais le pluriel sans l'ombre d'une hésitation.


----------



## Readomingues

Merci, tilt.


----------



## Lune bleue

Pour "attire", on parle alors du métier et non de ses avantages, d'où le singulier.


----------



## Readomingues

Ah, oui! Je crois que vous avez raison. Merci.


----------



## tilt

Précision, avant qu'on ne me reprenne... 
Le sujet de _attire _est _qui_, mais on peut considérer qu'il renvoie soit à _les avantages du métier_, soit à _ce_, justifiant alors soit le pluriel, soit le singulier.

Lune bleue, je ne pense pas qu'on soit dans le cas que tu envisages (_ce peut être les avantages du [métier qui vous attire]_), même si la phrase peut être lue ainsi, effectivement.
L'exemple donné concerne explicitement l'accord du verbe avec _ce peut être_ suivi d'un nom pluriel. S'il est question d'avoir le choix, c'est bien que le sens de la phrase ne dépend pas de l'accord.


----------



## Lune bleue

Oui Tilt, mais la question de départ portait sur "attire", par sur "ce peut être", d'où mon intervention. 

Pour moi, ces deux phrases sont possibles, selon ce qu'on veut exprimer : 

Ce peut être les avantages du métier qui vous attirent (--> attiré par les avantages)
Ce peut être les avantages du métier qui vous attire (--> attiré par le métier)


----------



## Readomingues

Merci à tous!


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Le sujet de _attire _est _qui_, mais on peut considérer qu'il renvoie soit à _les avantages du métier_, soit à _ce_, justifiant alors soit le pluriel, soit le singulier.


Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait dire que l'antécédent de _qui_ serait _ce_ ; c'est soit _avantages_ soit _métier_, mais pas _ce_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, le sens le plus vraisemblable est :

_Ce peuvent être *les avantages* du métier qui vous attir*ent*._


----------



## Roméo31

* 1°*


> § c - * Dans les expressions " ce doit être, ce peut être"* suivies d'un nom pluriel ou d'un pronom de la troisième personne du pluriel, les verbes "devoir, pouvoir" se mettent *soit au singulier soit au p*luriel :
> *- Ce doit être* les invités de la cérémonie qui arrivent.
> * - Ce peut être* les avantages du métier qui vous attire.


En gras dans le texte.

 Ce texte concerne uniquement la question de savoir si les verbes _pouvoir_ et _devoir_ doivent se mettre au singulier ou au pluriel dans les expressions _ce peut être_ et _ce doit être._ Il ne peut avoir trait au verbe _attirer _dans l'ex. soumis par Readomingues, comme l'a vu Lune bleue.

Rem. : Les deux ex. donnés laissent, pour le moins, à désirer :
- aucun ne comporte _devoir _ou _pouvoir_ au pluriel ;
- _attire _au singulier, sans aucune explication, peut surprendre (même si le texte ne porte pas expressément sur l'accord de ce verbe).

*2°* Dans les expressions _ce peut être_ et_ ce doit être_, "le singulier est particulièrement fréquent [..] mais le pluriel est loin d'être rare" _(dixit_ le "Grevisse"). Cet ouvrage donne ensuite des ex. littéraires où le nom est au pluriel et dans lesquels les verbes pouvoir et_ devoir_ sont au singulier ou au pluriel. Pour moi, on peut écrire :  _Ce *peut* être les avantages du métier..., _ou bien_ Ce *peuvent* être les avantages du métier... _(comme l'a écrit Maître Capello).

*3°* Concernant enfin l'accord éventuel du verbe _attirer_, j'appliquerais le principe général selon lequel* le verbe ayant pour sujet le pronom relatif qui se met au même nombre que l'antécédent de qui. *Or, ici, cet antécédent paraît bien être _les avantages. _J'écrirais donc _Ce peuvent/ce peut être les avantages du métier qui vous *attirent *_(sans exclure totalement le cas où l'antécédent serait_ métier_ et où il conviendrait donc  d'écrire : ...qui vous attire).


----------



## Maître Capello

> *- Ce peut être* les avantages du métier qui vous attire.


Je ne suis d'accord avec cette phrase donnée par aidenet.eu que si le verbe _attirer_ se réfère à _métier_. Si l'on supprime le qualificatif _du métier_, alors, pour moi :

_Ce peut être les avantages qui vous attire._ 
_Ce peut être les avantages qui vous attir*ent*._ 

D'ailleurs, sans même parler de la question du nombre du verbe principal, on ne dit pas : _C'est les avantages qui vous attire._ 
Mais : _C'est les avantages qui vous attir*ent*._  (Et oui, bien sûr, je préfère dans ce cas : _Ce sont…_)


----------



## Roméo31

Je suis d'accord avec vous. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas sorcier !


----------



## tilt

Ma foi, à la lumière de ce que vous dites, je me range à vos avis.
J'avais voulu lire _Ce peut être les avantages qui vous attire_ comme _Ce qui vous attire peut être les avantages, _mais mon raisonnement était bancal.
Et donc, Lune bleue, tu avais tout à fait raison !


----------



## Nicomon

Je viens de découvrir ce fil.

Je pense en fait - un peu comme tilt - qu'on pourrait interpréter la phrase d'aidenet.eu comme :
_- Ce qui vous attire, c'est peut-être les avantages du métier.
_
Sinon, je préfère le pluriel moi aussi :
- _Ce sont peut*-*être  /  Ce peuvent (pourraient ?) être les avantages du métier qui vous attirent. 

_


----------



## Logospreference-1

Jamais je ne pourrais dire ou écrire c_e peuvent être_ ou _ce doivent être_, et à en croire Ngram je ne dois pas être tout seul.


----------



## Nicomon

À bien y repenser... moi non plus.  Du moins pas si c'est suivi d'une relative.

En fait, je réalise que pour l'exercice « avantages du métier »,  j'écrirais plutôt  _c'est/ce sont peut*-*ê_tre  que la construction  _ce peut être._
Par contre, le conditionnel _  Ce pourrait / Ce pourraient être _- que j'ai mis entre parenthèses plus haut - me dérange moins.

Bref, l'exemple d'aidenet.eu est un peu bancal à mon avis.
Pour de meilleurs exemples avec la construction_  ce peuvent / doivent être, _je vous invite à lire le post *5* de *ce fil*
et la citation du Bon Usage.

Vous aurez compris que je suis plutôt d'accord avec ce qu'Oddmania a écrit au post *3* au sujet de  :
_être _+ _"peut_*-*_être_" (avec trait d'union) plutôt que _pouvoir + être_ (sans trait d'union).


----------



## Logospreference-1

À titre bien-sûr indicatif, j'ai rajouté _ce sont peut-être_ sur le graphique Ngram ; on en trouve tout de même onze fois plus que des _ce peuvent être_.

J'avais décidé de ne plus utiliser _ce sont_ ou _c'étaient_ _etc._ il y a quelques années, car grammaticalement contestables, mais j'avais dû très vite y renoncer : c'était soutenable mais intenable. En revanche je vois que d'après Ngram la grande majorité des auteurs se passent très facilement de _ce peuvent être_ et _ce doivent être_. On voit bien aux courbes Ngram que ces dernières tournures n'arrivent pas à s'imposer, elles ne décollent pas, malgré l'avis favorable des grammairiens.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je pense en fait - un peu comme tilt - qu'on pourrait interpréter la phrase d'aidenet.com comme :
> _- Ce qui vous attire, c'est peut-être les avantages du métier._


_Ce qui vous attire_ est bien correct parce que _qui_ reprend _ce_ en effet, mais ce ne peut être le cas de _Ce peut être les avantages qui vous attire_  parce que le pronom _qui_ ne peut ici en aucun cas reprendre _ce_ ; il reprend nécessairement _les avantages_ qui précède immédiatement le pronom relatif.

De manière semblable, on ne dit pas _C'est mes amis qui m'a aidé_, mais _C'est mes amis qui m'*ont* aidé._ (Ou mieux : _Ce sont mes amis qui m'*ont* aidé._)


----------



## Nicomon

Bien d'accord, cher Maître.   J'ai juste parlé d'interprétation possible de cette phrase bancale.

Pour un peu, on croirait que le réviseur du site aidenet.eu n'a pas bien fait son travail de correction de coquilles. 
À moins que - comme tu l'as écrit -  l'accord voulu du verbe _attirer _soit bel et bien avec _métier_.

Si on remplaçait _avantages_ par _inconvénients_, par exemple, l'accord au singulier me semblerait justifié.
Comme il est rare que des inconvénients nous attirent :  _Ce peut/peuvent être les inconvénients du métier qui vous attire._
Mais bon, là encore je dirais :  _Ce sont peut*-*être (là)..._


----------



## Roméo31

Logospreference-1 said:


> Jamais je ne pourrais dire ou écrire c_e peuvent être_ ou _ce doivent être_, et à en croire Ngram je ne dois pas être tout seul.



Et pourtant...

_M. Grevisse/A. Goosse, Le Bon usage_, 15e éd. (dernière éd.), § 933, b :



> *Mais le plur. est loin d’être rare : Ce peuvent être* les jeux méchants d’un enchanteur (Bédier, Roman de Tristan et Iseut, cit. Høybye, § 96). — *Ce doivent être* deux Orientaux (Proust, Rech., t. II, p. 696). — *Ce doivent être* les journaux turcs […] qui les renseignent (Cocteau, Maalesh, p. 159).


----------



## Nicomon

@ Roméo :  La citation de Grevisse est justement celle que Maître Capello a citée dans le fil que j'ai mis en lien plus haut (post 16).


> Pour de meilleurs exemples avec la construction_ ce peuvent / doivent être, _je vous invite à lire le post *5* de *ce fil*
> et la citation du Bon Usage.


  Mais bon, c'est bien de l'ajouter au cas où personne n'aurait eu envie de cliquer sur mon lien...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Non pas personne, j'avais cliqué sur ce lien, et Grevisse est nettement contredit par Ngram, comme je disais.


----------



## Roméo31

> Grevisse est nettement contredit par Ngram, comme je disais.



Logos, comment pouvez-mettre en balance les indications de deux des plus grands grammairiens contemporains (M. Grevisse et A. Goosse) et certains résultats de _Ngram Viewer_ ?

De plus, votre lien renvoie notamment à la page 751 du _Dictionnaire des pièges et difficultés de la langue française _de* Jean Girodet* (autre grand grammairien), laquelle concerne _ce peut être, ce peuvent être_ et renvoie elle-même à la rubrique _ce_ 2 (V). Or, selon cette dernière (cf. éd. sous la forme papier de 1988, p. 143-144), *"on admet indifféremment l'emploi du singulier ou du pluriel quand le nom est au pluriel :*_ Ces arbres, ce peut être des chênes_ ou _ce peuvent être des chênes."_


----------



## Logospreference-1

Il ne suffit pas de s'appeler un grammairien et d'avoir pignon sur rue pour pouvoir quoi que ce soit au fait que le corpus Google Livres prouve qu'une infime minorité d'écrivains utilise _ce doivent_ et _ce peuvent être_, ni au fait qu'en ce qui me concerne ces formes me sont étrangères. Grevisse et Goose peuvent dire autre chose qu'ils ne sont pas en mesure de prouver, tel n'est pas mon problème.

Quant à mon autre lien, je ne crois pas qu'il soit le mien, n'en ayant pas mis d'autre que celui sur Ngram.


----------



## Roméo31

Précisément, c'est bien du lien "Ngram" que je parle...


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> Jamais je ne pourrais dire ou écrire c_e peuvent être_ ou _ce doivent être_, et à en croire Ngram je ne dois pas être tout seul.


Les statistiques de Ngram sont ici biaisées étant donné que _ce peut être_ et _ce doit être_ incluent les résultats pour des sujets réels *tant singuliers que pluriels*, alors que _ce peuvent être_ et _ce doivent être_ ne peuvent évidemment se référer qu'à des sujets réels *pluriels*.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve pour ma part l'accord au pluriel parfaitement naturel dans :

_Ce *peuvent* être les avantages du métier qui vous attirent._


----------



## Logospreference-1

Alors discutons des chiffres, mais il ne sont pas biaisés dans la mesure 1) où nous n'avons pas de meilleures clés de recherche, 2) où nous avons, pour une fois, la chance d'échapper à un chevauchement avec d'autres tournures susceptibles de fausser les résultats, 3) où tout le monde peut voir que les résultats pour_ ce peut être_ et _ce doit être _incluent nécessairement les sujets réels au singulier. Pour corriger, multiplions si vous voulez les résultats pour _ce peuvent être_ et _ce doivent être_ par trois ou par quatre - la correction en multipliant seulement par deux ne serait pas suffisante puisque les sujets au singulier comprennent nécessairement des généralités qu'on ne peut pas mettre au pluriel.

*Sans correction*, en prenant les chiffres en 2008, il y a 2,9 _ce peuvent être_ pour 100 _ce peut-être_ et 1,3 _ce doivent être_ pour 100 _ce doit être_. Voyez que nous avons une belle marge.

Il ne serait à mon avis pas pertinent de procéder de la même manière entre _c'est_ et _ce sont, _mais nous savons tous que si un sujet pluriel suit nous préférons tous, généralement, _ce sont. _Cela fait d'autant plus ressortir la réticence des auteurs à l'égard de _ce peuvent être _et _ce doivent être. _À mon sens on peut franchement parler d'une forte réticence.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre l'engouement de certains pour Ngram que perso, je n'aime pas trop,  mais bon...

Pour les fins de l'exercice, ajoutons « _les _» au bout de «_ ce peut ê_tre » et « _ce peuvent être_ ».  
On obtient  *le graphique suivant*.

Je continue de préférer _ ce sont peut*-*être, _mais force est d'admettre que  _ce peuvent être  _n'est pas si rare. 
*
*


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je continue de préférer _ ce sont peut*-*être_


Je suis aussi de ton avis, mais ce n'est pas toujours possible de dire _c'est peut-être_ au lieu de _ce peut être_ sans changer le sens de la phrase. En particulier, les deux phrases suivantes n'ont pas forcément exactement le même sens.

_Ce peuvent être les avantages du métier qui vous attirent.
Ce sont peut-être les avantages du métier qui vous attirent._


----------



## Nicomon

Justement, moi je comprendrais de la première phrase que c'est le métier qui attire la personne.

Comme dans (on les a nommés avant) : _Tels peuvent être les avantages {du métier qui vous attire}.
_
Et toi, quelle nuance fais-tu entre les deux?
Cette phrase exemple d'aidenet.eu - avec « attire » au singulier est mystérieuse.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je voyais clairement plusieurs nuances possibles entre ces deux phrases, mais plus je les relis et moins j'en trouve !

_Il est possible que ce soient les avantages du métier qui vous attirent.
Une des possibilités est que ce sont les avantages du métier qui vous attirent.
Ce sont peut-être les avantages du métier qui vous attirent._


----------



## Roméo31

Pour ma part, je ne perçois aucune nuance entre ces phrases, notamment parce que "peut-être" est implicitement renfermé dans les mots  "possible" et  "possibilité".

_Le grand Robert_ :


> *Peut-être* : Adverbe de modalité marquant le doute, *indiquant que l'idée exprimée par la proposition ou une partie de la proposition est une simple possibilité*.* ➙ Possible (vx).


----------



## Nicomon

@ Roméo : La nuance que je cherchais n'est pas entre les derniers exemples de MC, mais plutôt entre ceux du post 29.

Entre  _Ce peuvent être_ (puisque c'est le sujet de ce fil) et  _Ce sont peut*-*être_.

Personne n'a réagi à mon post 19, dont je recopie un bout : 





> Si on remplaçait _avantages_ par _inconvénients_, par exemple, l'accord au singulier me semblerait justifié.
> Comme il est rare que des inconvénients nous attirent : _Ce peut/peuvent être les inconvénients du métier qui vous attire._


 Que pensez-vous d'_attire_ au singulier - accordé avec métier, donc - dans ce cas ?

À mon avis, ça se tient.  Alors, en réponse à la question  





> Le correct, c'est 'attire' ou 'attirent'?


Je suis d'accord avec ce que Lune bleue a écrit au post 7.


----------



## Maître Capello

Avec _inconvénients_, il n'y a plus aucune ambiguïté possible ; le verbe _attirer_ doit en effet être au singulier pour que la phrase ait un sens. Mais la phrase originale avec _avantages_ signifie des choses différentes selon l'accord du verbe comme l'a relevé Lune bleue.

_Ce peut/peuvent être {*les avantages* du métier} qui vous attir*ent*._ → On parle des avantages d'un métier et on dit que ce sont ces avantages qui vous attirent.
_Ce peut/peuvent être *les avantages* du {métier qui vous attir*e*}._ → Il y a un métier qui vous attire et on parle de ses avantages.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, Maître. 

Nous le comprenons de la même façon, mais tu l'as mieux expliqué que je ne l'aurais fait.


----------



## Roméo31

Lune Bleue a fait la distinction pertinente depuis lundi !


----------

